# Solution To Speaker Problem In 2.1



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Can someone suggest to me what i can do to fix this speaker problem? I am running 2.1 yet i still have this problem.


----------



## enik (Aug 21, 2011)

I believe its still an open issue. Very annoying but low on the priority list. Mute your touchpad? That's what I do unless im watching a video

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

enik said:


> I believe its still an open issue. Very annoying but low on the priority list. Mute your touchpad? That's what I do unless im watching a video
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


What if i want to listen to music privately?


----------



## escoe (Oct 29, 2011)

what speaker problem?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> What if i want to listen to music privately?


2.1 fixed it for me are you sure you are on 2.1. You may want to reinstall it to make sure.

Also on my TP I have to push a little extra to make it connect to the point that it turns off the speaker.
Also some people have said if you reboot with headphones plugged they will then play though the headphones. And lastly some have said if you have a mic on the headphones they will not shut off the speakers. Have you tried different headphones/earbuds ?

OH can someone tell me how you subscribe to a thread on this new version of the forums? I can't keep track of anything since the change. And how do you get emails notifications now? Where's the manual?


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> 2.1 fixed it for me are you sure you are on 2.1. You may want to reinstall it to make sure.
> 
> Also on my TP I have to push a little extra to make it connect to the point that it turns off the speaker.
> Also some people have said if you reboot with headphones plugged they will then play though the headphones. And lastly some have said if you have a mic on the headphones they will not shut off the speakers. Have you tried different headphones/earbuds ?
> ...


THANKS A BUNCH! I tried everything you said. I still happen to have this problem even after the reboot, but then i tried different headphones (my previous ones had a mic), and i didnt hear any thing from the speaker!!!! SO you somewhat solved my problem. Except i cant use my favorite head phones.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Apparently the bug does not allow you to use headphones with a mic... WTH? So now i have to use my crappy headphones. May I ask, why is this so that the mic affects the speaker?


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> 2.1 fixed it for me are you sure you are on 2.1. You may want to reinstall it to make sure.
> 
> Also on my TP I have to push a little extra to make it connect to the point that it turns off the speaker.
> Also some people have said if you reboot with headphones plugged they will then play though the headphones. And lastly some have said if you have a mic on the headphones they will not shut off the speakers. Have you tried different headphones/earbuds ?
> ...


Are you using headphones with a mic? cuz thats what i am using.


----------



## Bug Splat (Aug 24, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> THANKS A BUNCH! I tried everything you said. I still happen to have this problem even after the reboot, but then i tried different headphones (my previous ones had a mic), and i didnt hear any thing from the speaker!!!! SO you somewhat solved my problem. Except i cant use my favorite head phones.


Try one of those cheap adapters attached to your buds before you plug it into the TP. I think the extra connection band in the plug is causing the problem. If you can get a adapter that does not have this band it may fix the problem.

Like this...


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Bug Splat said:


> Try one of those cheap adapters attached to your buds before you plug it into the TP. I think the extra connection band in the plug is causing the problem. If you can get a adapter that does not have this band it may fix the problem.
> 
> Like this...


Thanks, I think i have one laying around somewhere, just need to find it.


----------



## olagaton (Aug 25, 2011)

Download an app/widget called "Headset Blocker" from the market (Free), create a widget, and enable it. Works fine for me.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

olagaton said:


> Download an app/widget called "Headset Blocker" from the market (Free), create a widget, and enable it. Works fine for me.


Didn't do a thing, nothing happened. Thanks anyway.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

Any other tweaks you guys know?


----------



## adobian (Oct 24, 2011)

update the system again. (install update zip file)

That fixed for me. Somehow including the update zip file in the CMINSTALL directory didn't do any good during the installation.

I think I meant to say: update yours to Android Alpha 2.2 will fix the problems. Not exactly sure about the numbers, but update again to make sure it's current.


----------



## selk (Oct 18, 2011)

Reboot to WebOS and make sure it works there before you reinstall android etc. Some of my headphones do not silence speakers when I plug them in in WebOS, I guess it has something to do with jack design.


----------



## SomeGuy23 (Oct 26, 2011)

selk said:


> Reboot to WebOS and make sure it works there before you reinstall android etc. Some of my headphones do not silence speakers when I plug them in in WebOS, I guess it has something to do with jack design.


i tried it out and i seem to get the same problem in webos too. I guess it is just my other headphones with the mic. I tried another pair and speaker gets shut off. So i see its just the headphones im using.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

SomeGuy23 said:


> THANKS A BUNCH! I tried everything you said. I still happen to have this problem even after the reboot, but then i tried different headphones (my previous ones had a mic), and i didnt hear any thing from the speaker!!!! SO you somewhat solved my problem. *Except i cant use my favorite head phones*.


Well I can't help you with that one.


----------

